# Handy Calculator



## Blake Bowden (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm lazy, so this comes in handy when converting bits, bytes, megabytes, etc.

http://www.matisse.net/bitcalc/?input_amount=50&input_units=megabytes&notation=legacy


----------

